
Tell HN: DeepBench Makes Profiles Public - drjasonharrison
Remember TripleByte&#x27;s recent &quot;we&#x27;re going to make your profiles public&quot; misstep? Introducing DeepBench.io, the next LinkedIn competitor flipping the profiles to public....<p>DeepBench.io is a forum for experts to provide consultations for companies looking for expertise.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;deepbench.io&#x2F;<p>&quot;DeepBench helps businesses gain critical insights through access to industry experts.<p>Our proprietary technology delivers better experts to you at lower cost, or allows you to build and manage your own network of experts.&quot;<p>As an expert you can review the list of available projects and indicate your interest &#x2F; expertise in the area. The customer then can choose to review your profile and set up a phone call to discuss the issues. Experts are paid $200 or more an hour.<p>This model had essentially private profiles of the experts but DeepBench.io wants to compete with LinkedIn and that requires making profiles public. The content of the profiles can be populated with your LinkedIn profile, but your profile on DeepBench.io may indicate your interest in violating your full-time employment contract. Not all contracts will have a clause that prohibits your employment for another employer without prior permission of your current employer. But every employment contract I have signed as a software developer has had such a clause.
======
drjasonharrison
Here is the email.

DeepBench Update From the CEO's Desk

Hi [redacted] -

I am emailing you today because previously, you had registered on our website,
likely via one of DeepBench’s projects. As a quick reminder – our company
connects professionals such as yourself with paying customers who need your
insights via 1-hour phone / video calls.

DeepBench has launched a new feature for your benefit: editable profiles.

You may view your profile here – and you can login to edit. (Your username is
this email address at which we’ve emailed you – if you have forgotten your
password, simply use the “forgot password” button).

By default, your profile is accessible publicly, just like your LinkedIn. But
you have the option of changing your visibility setting to private if you’d
like.

“How is this different from my LinkedIn profile and what exactly are the
benefits for me?”

Good question! Here are some of the benefits that we offer & differences vs.
LinkedIn.

DeepBench’s platform is centered around paid, short term consultations. We
don’t have people trying to sell you services or recruit you for full-time
jobs. In fact, ~95%+ of our professional network is fully employed To enable
these knowledge exchanges, DeepBench provides a host of scheduling, payment,
and legal protection tools for your benefit As a “DeepBench Expert,” you are
welcome to include your DeepBench profile on your LinkedIn Having a profile on
DeepBench enables you to discover interesting opportunities and filter out the
signal from the noise. DeepBench is launching dozens of “Featured Advisor”
pages in the coming months – see here for a few examples: Cybersecurity,
Employment Law, Supply Chain Management, Corporate Financial Planning, Future
of Work. If you would like to be featured on a future topic – please reach out
to us and let us know! If you have any questions or run into issues – please
email me directly – I’d be happy to assist. (And as an early-stage start-up –
we always appreciate any feedback in general!)

Best,

-Yishi

------
forgotmypw17
>Not all contracts will have a clause that prohibits your employment for
another employer without prior permission of your current employer. But every
employment contract I have signed as a software developer has had such a
clause.

Just want to share that I've come across clauses like this before, and also
ones about inventions and personal projects becoming employer property, and I
was able to, without too much back-and-forth, on multiple occasions, come to
an agreement to have those clauses crossed out or otherwise removed from the
contract. The jobs were nothing special, just your run-of-the-mill software
dev, support, and tester.

(Hopefully this is not too off-topic, since I'm replying to text in OP.)

